# which it was the most dangerous day of job you've had?!!!



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

although there is jobs dangerous than other jobs, it is true that almost all of us have spent time when we felt that was at stake our lives, whether that went to deliver a pizza and you met a crazy drunk or a tiger was about to attack him while you nourished.I am a war reporter, so I take risks every time I work, but on one occasion my cameraman was shot in the leg, but he recovered


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Being an intern. It almost convinced me I wasn't a human being worth paying.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i used to be a tree surgeon [ remove/trim trees] and would often get sent to hurricane/tornado stricken areas
i bounced at a club 25 years ago where i was in 2 drive by's then on new years a shoot out inside the club


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

SeeU said:


> .I am a war reporter, so I take risks every time I work, but on one occasion my cameraman was shot in the leg, but he recovered


Which wars have you done?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I worked in a factory which involved cutting metal a lot, so there were lots of metal shavings around. To help clean up, every work station had an air gun for blowing the shavings out of nooks and crannies in the machinery.

One time I used the air gun to blow something out of my hair.

This fucking jumped up H&S supervisor gave me a 'warning ticket' because apparently blowing high-pressure air on yourself can kill you.

So, according to him, I guess that was the most dangerous thing I've done at work. Hah. Fucking tosser.


- - -

My actual most dangerous experience was when I was volunteering in India (yes it was one of those stupid voluntourism things which everyone - including me - now sees as nothing more than western feel-good privilege). We'd just finished a project out in a village in the middle of nowhere, it was the rainy season so we'd been given rubber boots as part of our equipment to bring to the project. Nobody wore their boots, they were all left in a barrel in a corner for the whole thing.

Back at field base, we unloaded our gear back into the store area. I helped with moving the boots. A few minutes later there was a bit of a commotion. It turned out there was a baby cobra hiding in one of the boots. They killed it immediately. Apparently baby cobras are super lethal because they don't control their venom when they bite, they just dump the lot into the victim. I could have quite easily been bitten by it while shifting those boots. And now I'd be dead!


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

HAL said:


> Which wars have you done?


A few weeks ago I was in the Gaza Strip, but now I am in Chile, here is safer, but it is boooring


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I deliver mail part time. Doesn't seem dangerous, does it? Well, I can tell you that many dogs go completely crazy when they see my orange-blue uniform, and most owners think it will be ok just because the dog is ok around other people...

My coworker was bitten in her behind a few months back, and the same dog is now kept behind a very flimsy fence. It moves back and forth as he jumps against it. Last time I was there, he almost got the gate open. If that dog manages to break out and goes for my neck...


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

HAL said:


> Back at field base, we unloaded our gear back into the store area. I helped with moving the boots. A few minutes later there was a bit of a commotion. It turned out there was a baby cobra hiding in one of the boots.


There's a snake in my boot! XD


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

There is normally some minor physical discomfort at my job - hot and cold temperatures since we have walk-in ovens and freezers, standing up for many hours, lots of lifting and physical work - but not usually much real danger. However recently there was construction done in the building. I was in the back of the freezer putting up some ingredients when the entire freezer started shaking. Ice was falling everywhere and the walls and floor were vibrating. It was genuinely terrifying. When I got out I saw that the workers had been cutting away at some nearby beams. It appeared to me that if they cut the wrong thing, that area of the building could easily collapse in on me... alone... in the back of the freezer. D: Was I in real danger? They said no. But I got the hell out of there, lol.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pilot said:


> Being an intern. It almost convinced me I wasn't a human being worth paying.


A welcome to night vale intern? That's a dangerous job...

I currently work with bees - maybe dangerous?


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

I work as a cable tech and despite the dangers of falls and heat exposure that many jobs don't have, I'd have to say the driving in Phoenix (between jobs or to/from home) is the most dangerous aspect.


----------

